# list 'great' games you've never played



## Missing_Nin (Jan 9, 2013)

MGS series.  played MG1 a little, but didnt even get to the first boss.
NES, SNES zelda series
metroid series except super metroid
GTA series after the 3rd one
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

All Zelda but TP. Beat TP. 

Viewtiful Joe, Star Ocean, XENOSAGA, Xenogears.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

MGS games. Played most of them, but only a bit.

Uncharted, same deal.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 9, 2013)

F-Zero X, that OST is godlike.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2013)

Final Fantasy 8 and 9


----------



## Bonney (Jan 9, 2013)

MGS
Older FF titles
Metroid games
Baldurs Gate
Planescape Torment


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of them.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Hawken


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2013)

Metal Gear, any of the Resident Evil games, Assassin's Creed...  I don't like many fighting games, so I haven't bothered to play any since like Street Fighter 2.  The only Grand Theft Auto I played was Vice City.  I haven't ever played Team Fortress or Portal.  I never played Mass Effect 2 or 3, or the Gears of War games.  I suck at all the Madden games, so I haven't even attempted to play any beyond the two minutes it took to realize this fact with a friend.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2013)

Company of Heroes is supposed to be one of the best RTS games ever, yet I haven't played it.

Dark Souls is fanwanked everywhere, yet I haven't played it.

The first Deus Ex. System Shock 2. Any example of the Total War Series. 

What do all these games have in common? They're considered great, I own them, but I never really played them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty much every single non-PC game that isn't Uncharted 1 or 2 and inFamous 1.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2013)

-console exclusives
-some of the big gun multiplatform games like MW CoDs, ME series, DA series, GTA 4, AC series (well, I did play AC 2 for a bit, but got bored fast and it wasn't exactly greatly optimized either), TES series and new Fallout series, Arkham games (I tried Asylum out, liked it, but securom is not appealing), DS games etc... 
-Blizzard games since W3
-Kotor series

off the top of my head


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2013)

DmC I hear it's the best game ever.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

And the point...?


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 9, 2013)

Too many to count.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2013)

A few of the ones I'm interested in:

_Shadow of the Colossus
Ico_
_Chrono Trigger_ (I only played a bit of the beginning ages ago.)


----------



## The810kid (Jan 9, 2013)

most of the Assassins Creed series Zelda The Mass Effect series Halo.


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2013)

Never played a single Final Fantasy game.


----------



## trollface (Jan 9, 2013)

Never owned any playstations. Barely played any playstation games. I never wanted to have to relearn a controller, except for the xbox.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 9, 2013)

-MGS series in general (except *MGS 1 *and *Guns of the patriots*- I played those 2)
-Heavy rain 
-FF7 (altho i kno the story)
-Chrono trigger ( i played chrono cross 20 times, literally)
-Golden sun 

ancient egypt old games i know.. but those were legendary games. they dont make games like that anymore. now its all about graphics 



Vice said:


> Never played a single Final Fantasy game.


7, 10 are the only ones memorable


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2013)

*takes deep breath* 

Red Dead Redemption
Grand Theft Auto 4 
L.A Noire 
Halo 3 
Halo: Reach 
Halo ODST 
Halo 4 
Star Wars: KOTOR 
World of Warcraft 
Starcraft series
Left 4 Dead series 
Most of Megman X series 
Earthbound
God Hand
ICO 
Braid 
Dark Souls 
Dragon Age series
Assassin's Creed series apart from the first.

and not a single Pokemon game.


----------



## roninmedia (Jan 10, 2013)

Any console game released between 2001 and until two months ago when I just bought the PS3 .


----------



## Bonney (Jan 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What do all these games have in common? They're considered great, I own them, but I never really played them.



I'm the same with a lot of games. I went out and brought maybe a dozen titles during steam sales but never got around to playing half of them. Same with some of my console games.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2013)

Serenity said:


> Planescape Torment



Anyone who has not yet played this game is doing themselves a great disservice.

That's all I'm sayin'. You'll thank me later if you take that plunge.



Zaru said:


> What do all these games have in common?



Very little beyond critical acclaim, which is enough to pique one's curiosity at least.

I can vouch for a few of the ones you listed, myself. Keep in mind some of them aged better than others, because pioneering or excelling at anything in particular is completely relative to the standards of their time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never  played a Metal Gear game


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2013)

Of the supposedly great games that I haven't played here are the ones that I do want to play:

-MGS 2 & 3
-Fallout 1 & 2
-Ico
-Dark Souls


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 11, 2013)

MSG (all of them)
KOTOR
Uncharted Trilogy
Bioshock 1 and 2 
Any Zelda game before Twilight Princess
Any Metroid game 
Killzone Trilogy
Elder Scrolls


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2013)

Shenmue
Deus Ex Invisible War
Darksiders 1 and 2
Red Dead Redemption
Dead Space 2
Chrono Cross
Ico

Obviously many more but these are games i own.


----------

